# Living the dream!!!



## Wee-EMT (Aug 5, 2009)

Got home from work. One leg covered in vomit, the other in blood. 

I also had a 5 year old grab my boob and not let go......


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Aug 6, 2009)

You should def change prior to bringing home clothing exposed to other's bodily fluids. Pretty gross man. Thats why we are supposed to come to work in civies and leave in civies. All stations should have washer and dryer available or at least a trash bag to bring clothes home in.


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 6, 2009)

And why you should consider keeping a spare set of clothes in your car.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Aug 6, 2009)

NEMed2 said:


> And why you should consider keeping a spare set of clothes in your car.



It was a messy day. 1st pair got covered in activated charcoal after the pt pulled out his NG tube.....


----------



## Wee-EMT (Aug 6, 2009)

AZFF/EMT said:


> You should def change prior to bringing home clothing exposed to other's bodily fluids. Pretty gross man. Thats why we are supposed to come to work in civies and leave in civies. All stations should have washer and dryer available or at least a trash bag to bring clothes home in.



I agree. But I work for a cheap private company. They don't even supply personal shirts. We have to sign out our clothes<_< I prefer to wash mine at home because I know it will get washed.....


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2009)

NEMed2 said:


> And why you should consider keeping a spare set of clothes in your car.



Back in the day when I worked for AMR Massachusetts this was mandatory, they would let you go back to station and decon. but going home was frowned upon. Many a times you'd see EMT's in gowns and t-shirts or whatever you have  after real messy calls, going back to station to change.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2009)

Been there; done that...once my shirt got "slimed" just before we backed into the E/R bay...the nursing staff was nice enough to give me some scrubs so I would not have to return to the station contaminated.


----------



## traumamama (Aug 15, 2009)

do not take that crap home with you to contaminate your loved ones. We have scrubs, sweats, and t shirts that the local thrift store have donated. we dont care where we are or who is watching. if we have stuff on us that does not belong to us it stays at the bay and gets washed at the bay. it has only been in the last 13 years that we had the facility to do this, before we were taking it home just like you. We didn't even have a bathroom! we pleaded to our board and they built us a nice facility complete with a meeting/training room. You can tell your cheap company to provide this stuff now as it is cheaper than a law suit or workmans comp claim later


----------

